# Photo Albums



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I would like to find a 10 by 14" photo album. Now days, standard photo prints are 4 by 6". To fit four standard photos on to one page of an album, the album should be 10 by 14". I wonder why almost every album for sale in my local stores are 12 by 12"? It makes no sense. Why don't they sell albums that fit standard size photos?


----------

